# These Americans, cancer of the Greek basketball



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Rodney Buford (Panathinaikos) smoked hashish, and missed practically all the Top-16 of the Euroleague. For this absence, Panathinaikos couldn't fight for the F4, and Siena (nothing special) went to Barcelona. Panathinaikos couldn't even try to keep their titre. 

Will Solomon (Aris Thessaloniki) smoked hashish too, and missed many games with his team. That practically collapsed: Aris was third, and finished the regular season at the 5th place (eliminated by Peristeri in the quarters of final). 

Larry Stewart (Peristeri) smoked hashish too, he missed some games with his team but Peristeri could manage this absence (it was a period in which the Greek league was always in break - All Star Game, Easter, etc..). He came back, he has given to the Peristeri the semifinal playing a great game against Aris (26 points), and the day after he's coming back to the States. No reasons given. He was payed, so it's not an escape due to financial problems. Nothing. This is absence of respect and culture. 

This worths for Solomon, Buford, Stewart, and all the other players suspended for doping this year in Greece, or all the American players who come in Europe with the consideration there are not rules and laws for them: Buford left alone Rimini some years ago "because in the town there were not many Mc Donald's...". 
This is ridicoulous. And dangerous, because a club can't build a team knowing the risk the some elements could leave an empty flat the day they want. Like Stewart or Buford did. 
Where's the respect for the fans, for the club, for themselves and for the job they are payed for? It doesn't exist. 
I don't think it's a casuality that the 99% of players who create problems come from the States: this arrogance, this absence of respect and values can come only from people coming from a country that consider itself the bulwark of everything: it's not strange, they are used to eat quintals of Big Mac and to go to the basketball arenas without watching the game, only waiting for a camera who will put them on the ESPN channel. 
And to shut off the lights when a capital execution is in act in a jail, so the condemned can receive much more electricity... 

About Stewart, I'm sure that Dorkofikis will do a better job than him: using the heart he has. Something that Stewart misses completely: a soul.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Seok, Seok ... ho many commonplace in this your speech ...

Somethings are true, but the rest ... :dead: 

Grettings


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Here's a solution: don't hire Americans..... Wait a second that won't work because you can't win without them!!!!!!


----------



## 0==II=======> (May 20, 2003)

Take it easy guys. OK, SEOK's message is a bit exaggerated but it has a large amout of truth in it. American players have contributed a lot to the development of European Basketball but also, some of them, were responsible for the biggest scandals and for a number of other problems caused to particular clubs. I agree with SEOK on many things he said. 

However, there have been plenty of good professional american players, as there have been some really arrongant, anti-professional, junkies as well. I can list you here loads and loads of names of both categories.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i don't like the TONE hear


----------



## 0==II=======> (May 20, 2003)

Yeah, this forum is not particulary pro-USA. I'd say the opposite. But this doesn't necessarily mean they are wrong. We have to be open minded and listen to whet everybody has to say.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>0==II=======></b>!
> Yeah, this forum is not particulary pro-USA. I'd say the opposite. But this doesn't necessarily mean they are wrong. We have to be open minded and listen to whet everybody has to say.


I agree, but if i posted it the other way i would be ripped to shreads...Just because you are foreign it doesn't mean you get a pass in my book...i meant that in the nicest way.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> go to the basketball arenas without watching the game, only waiting for a camera who will put them on the ESPN channel.


Unlike Greek fans who simply show up to throw burning hot coins and other debris at players and watch a blatantly corrupt sporting event take place. 

You seem to have a lot of horror stories about Americans. Likewise, all basketball players who I've spoken to who have at one time or another played in Greece have just as many horror stories from their experience so the situation is two-fold. The first thing they always mention is how blatantly corrupt it is. Players and refs are paid off all the time. Players are screwed on their payments all the time and fans take the game WAY too seriously in a dangerous sense!

Before you go complaining about an American smoking weed you should take a look in the mirror and solve some of your own problems......

P.S. I'm not even American :no:


----------



## North Korean (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: These Americans, cancer of the Greek basketball*



> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> 
> P.S. I'm not even American :no:


That's funny cuz SEOK isn't Greek either.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*These thread won't lead to anything productive - JGKoblenz*


----------

